# Problem mit H100. Stufe 3 geht nicht!



## [-SONIC-] (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ich hab ein problem. War grad am oc und ganz aufeinmal wenn ich auf stufe 3 klicke, hört der sich an wie stufe 2. Wenn pc angeht oder man bleibt auf der taste kurz drauf dreheb die lüfter auf max, so wie es sollen. Aber stufe 3 geht nicht. An was kann das liegen???


----------



## chris1995 (26. Dezember 2011)

Hast du evtl im Bios eine Drezahzregelung aktiv oder wo hast du die Pumpe angeschlossen ?

Aber die H100 hab ich ned ich hab nur die H60

Chris


----------



## Uter (26. Dezember 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## [-SONIC-] (26. Dezember 2011)

@Chris:
Meine h100 ist normal angeschlossen da wo sonst der cpu kühler angeschlossen wird. Im bios ist alles auf Full On. 


@Uther:

????


----------

